# Navarre Fishing Rodeo - Oct 3/4



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Date and categories are set for the 3rd annual Navarre Fishing Rodeo this fall -

Sat Oct 3 & Sun Oct 4

The event benefits Heroes on the Water, Take A Kid Fishing Foundation, & Navarre Beach Marine Park*

*Includes
Navarre Beach Marine Science Station
Navarre Beach Sea Turtle Conservation Center
Navarre Beach Marine Sanctuary


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I couldn't find the rules or entry fee price on the website? I have fished the past 2 but noticed this yr there's a kayak division. Also wondering what the prizes are. I know it's still a ways out and maybe things have yet to be finalized.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah - rules aren't posted yet. Categories are Kids, Open and Kayak (but I think you can fish both the Kayak and the open on one ticket - just have to catch the Kayak species from a kayak).

Prizes have been Yeti products in last couple years - so I think that will remain the same.

I know weigh in an capt meeting is planned to be at juana's


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

*Navarre Fishing Rodeo (More info)*

Rules will be posted on the website by the end of today. Also, there will be a signup form given there as well. It's probably best to sign up early, it's $35 until 11:59pm on September 17th! After that, it's $45. :thumbsup:

http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/

I'm helping organize the event, and it does my heart good to see that people are already talking about us.


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

Caddy Yakker said:


> I couldn't find the rules or entry fee price on the website? I have fished the past 2 but noticed this yr there's a kayak division. Also wondering what the prizes are. I know it's still a ways out and maybe things have yet to be finalized.


The entry fee for signing up now is $35; starting September 15th it's $45. Also, we're really excited about the kayak division! Rules and everything should be finalized by the end of today. Prizes should be announced sometime soon as well. Hopefully I'll see ya out there, man! :thumbsup:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

*Navarre Fishing Rodeo Early Registration Ends Soon*

Save $10 and register now for the Navarre Fishing Rodeo. Early registration ends on Sept 15th. Come out, wet a line and win some great prizes. Fish all or part of the weekend. First 200 entrants get a VERY nice long sleeve tech shirt from Mojo. Rodeo is Sat and Sun Oct 3rd and 4th.

Sponsorships are still being accepted also.

www.navarrefishingrodeo.com

Tight Lines


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Looks great. I read this on the website:

 "Junior anglers will be registered automatically at weigh-in. No entry fee will be required with corresponding adult ticket."​ ​ ​ Does that mean a junior angler, to have a fish weighed and entered, must be accompanied by an adult who has bought a ticket?​


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

Yo-Zuri said:


> Looks great. I read this on the website:
> 
> "Junior anglers will be registered automatically at weigh-in. No entry fee will be required with corresponding adult ticket."​ ​ ​ Does that mean a junior angler, to have a fish weighed and entered, must be accompanied by an adult who has bought a ticket?​


Yes. If you're accompanying the junior angler to the weigh-in and you have a ticket, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

10 Days Out. Enter online at http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/tickets.html


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

What is the payout for the inshore slam div.?


----------

